# So Honest Question??



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I want to know if anyone spanks their dogs when they misbehave?? Now I'm not saying Beat your dog or hitting your dog out of frusturation or anger but a simple spank to the butt lol? And do u think this is ok??


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

YES my dogs get spanked and lots of *BAD DOG _"insert name"_*s when they are bad or do sumtin wrong  i know im mean but my life would be hello without rules and order and behavior adjustments


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont hit them I dont see the point. I will however do a Cesar Milan style poke to the waist to get his focus or a Cesar Milan Style lol TSSSS but instead I use a Lound EGHHHEHHHH and that is all it takes. Once in a while I might grab him by his scruff but I dont ever plan on hitting him. Bernie is pretty good with vocal corrections and knows when to back off.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

I was just about to post the same ?.. I feel bad when I spank My new pup Cali on the rear when she is bad.. Do you guys use a rolled up news paper or your hand. I kinda feel bad when I use my hand thinking thats what she will remember is my hand smacking her on the rear..


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I forgot to add I pick up peanut and spank him hahha jk he also gets the cesar milan touch to the neck but obviously much gentler and the only time I do it is when he gets nuts if there is animal on TV lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm asking cuz I saw the wierdest scariest thing! My cousin and me were sitting outside and this ladies pom pom got out and she's chasing it in the van and get's out picks up the dog by the scruff and starts literally PUNCHING the dog!! My cousin and me were like hey! IS this really happening??? Everyone ran to them but she took off. And my dogs to get a spank to their butt, when they have not listened to my commands and that always puts them back into place. She's a baby though I literally don't need to use any kind of force on her lol soon as she see's me coming she rolls over lol So I don't actually really get to spank her. NOw to make it clear I don't use any frusturation or anger when I do spank them because there is a difference to me IMO and this thread isn't for arguing either just opionions would be nice.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

My puppy Alexa gets a loud No and a swat on her rear. That is only when she chews on something or pees in the house (having the hardest time with the peeing) and only if i catch her in the act. If i catch her peeing i also put her outside for a bit. Just as long as your not beating your dog or using tons of force, I dont see a problem with it. That is horrible what you saw. owners like that shouldnt have dogs.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I see no issue giving a dog a smack on the rear, but then I feel the same way about children. There's a big difference between a smack on the rear and a beating. I should also add I don’t have KIDS!!!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

When they were pups I did have to swat the rear once in a while to keep them on track... Never too hard or out of frustration but IMHO its like spanking your child... If you dont spank them too often when you do they open their ears a little better... 

My dogs now only need an above average voice and they are on point... The little one (Shih Tzu) on the other hand.... lol j/k--------> maybe


----------



## Deorah (Jan 17, 2011)

No spanking here I just lower my voice and Mama's like I give I give!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i will give a swat on the butt, now they act like the world ends when i do the pitiful beast lol, but ya i see no problem with a spanking for KIDS or dogs as long as it isn't "beating" punching a pompom just isn't right ida punched the lady in the face for that!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm depends entirely on the situation. A loud NO alot of times is plenty, a swat if its a reoccuring behavior that isn't getting corrected with the vocal correction, a nose thump seems to be the quickest way to get thru to a stubborn dog. A raised knee for jumping dogs... a flat out beating?? No, especially not for behavior corrections.

Now years ago I had a wolf hybrid who was a gorgeous HUGE girl.. We did great until she hit the year mark.. I would correct with a light smack, she would snap at me, and I would smack a little harder, she would snap, and I would get a little harder until she would stop challenging me. That was the only way to make her understand that she wasn't going to rule the house. I haven't had that issue with any of my APBTs, ever. Once they realize that I will not allow certain behavior everything is golden...with the exception of a few that enjoy pushing my buttons..lmao


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I dont hit them I dont see the point. I will however do a Cesar Milan style poke to the waist to get his focus or a Cesar Milan Style lol TSSSS but instead I use a Lound EGHHHEHHHH and that is all it takes. Once in a while I might grab him by his scruff but I dont ever plan on hitting him. Bernie is pretty good with vocal corrections and knows when to back off.


hahaha dog poker!!! lol sorry that just tickels me... "DON'T MAKE ME POKE YOU IN THE RIBS HEFER!!!!" ok I'm done now


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> hahaha dog poker!!! lol sorry that just tickels me... "DON'T MAKE ME POKE YOU IN THE RIBS HEFER!!!!" ok I'm done now


hahah I am guilty, he doesn;t even expect the waist poke it's great lol then again I am blessed to have a submissive dog. Peanut is a little degenerate he will challenge like a rottie haha


----------



## Deadbolt (Dec 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with tough love but there is no need for abuse in my eyes.



LadyRampage said:


> ...with the exception of a few that enjoy pushing my buttons..lmao


Gotta love that!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well see i don't have to pop cheza or lucy at all i can just talk them into submission they hate it when mama get the mean voice! but the husky oh lord back in the day that was one subborn girl, and the little jack well i dunno if you can even call it a smake it a two finger pop not that that stops the little hellion


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

HOw is the pad training going  ?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Deadbolt said:


> Nothing wrong with tough love but there is no need for abuse in my eyes.
> 
> Gotta love that!


Yeahhh a smart dog isn't always the best dog..lmao I do agree, there is no need for abuse. Consistancy goes a LONG way.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nah, I have found w/ dogs there are more constructive methods... I use to at first when they'd hop on counters but dogs are not kids, they're not spiteful & communicate differently than ppl.

It's just a matter of finding a common balance & communicating properly w/ the animal  (imo) (treats!!)


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> HOw is the pad training going  ?


grrrrrr i so am not going to steal this thread with that crap I'll hit you up later 

edit- do you just wanna take her for say the next 6 months for me purty please


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I will take her but I may not return her haha let me know if you need any tips


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Take her take her!!! I may just have to steal Bernie and hold him for ransom once you potty train her lol


----------



## peachesmommy (Oct 11, 2010)

No I do not hit my girl. She came from a home where she was severely beaten. If I get mad at her she crawls over and closes her eyes waiting for the blow. So I will never hit her. What I found works is I scold her and tell her to go lay down and stomp my foot. That sends her scooting to her bed for her time out. She knows she did something wrong when I send her to her bed with a stomp followed. It works for me and saves on having to use any physical correction.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I highly recommend books from Dr. Ian Dunbar








Edit: CONSISTENCY IS KEY...Otherwise the dog is being confused by the owner. Not retarded


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

My Edward has been nose smacked...uhh...a few times... now when he is doing something deliberately to get in trouble he just closes his eyes first and jumps in the middle... 

He knows the kennel is his time out, so now if he gets ahold of something he KNOWS is gonna get him a time out, he just takes it to his kennel... he's a retarded smart butt.. 

I know I've got to put him thru the training where you ignore them, until they realize that you control what attention they get, but seriously.. if I try to ignore Edward he will stand in my lap and stare like an inch from my face... if I get up, he will follow me noses my legs the whole way... he's lucky he's so freakin cute, cuz he's one that needs an ole fashion butt whoopin...lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha LR Edward sounds like my kind of dog a regular pain in the... butt


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

The one who tends to need a smack in the butt is my cocker spaniel OMG! sometimes that dog will literally ignore me and Ashes will look at me and give me this look like "get him!" lol But this after he doesn't want to listen and I've done everything I could then he get's back into line and behaves lol But luckily I can't even recall the last time I had to smack em' in the butt.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ill give me dogs a boot up the arse if need be. I no some peeople don't agree, but its what has to happn for the dog to learn whats ok and whats not


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never spanked Kane on the butt cause it isn't the same concept for dogs as it is for kids. "Oh, I'm gonna spank you on the butt if you don't listen!" "Here I am, about to spank you on the butt, now you know you're in trouble!"

I do what David does though and poke Kane in the side if I need his attention; if he does something really bad, I'll give him a good bop on the nose because IMO that's more of an attention-getter, "stop being a jack off" area than if I were to 'spank him'.

I was told by others when he was a puppy that if he acted up, I needed to show him who was boss by giving him a smack upside the head, etc, but that resulted in Kane starting to distrust me. I think it's because he's a softer dog overall though.


----------



## Deadbolt (Dec 30, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I was told by others when he was a puppy that if he acted up, I needed to show him who was boss by giving him a smack upside the head, etc, but that resulted in Kane starting to distrust me. I think it's because he's a softer dog overall though.


Agreed some dogs do not need it...some mild dogs respond better to a stern voice...a spankin will just hurt the bond sometimes IMO.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think it hurts the bond because ppl who as it was told they don't do it out of anger there's a difference dogs sense as kids do as well. My dogs have gotten spanks and there's no distrust btwn them and me at all lol Like I said It's not beating our dogs and hitting them over and over again cuz that would be wrong and would hurt the bond then. And totally agree with u MissAPBT LOL


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

POOR POM POM ... and I guess I should have went into more on the fact that all my dogs are diffrent and dora and bella a spanking is the end of the world (my submissive dogs) the others a swift smack on the hinny dosent do anything but distigush a bad behavior, I have a 2 yr old a 1.5 year old 2 13 month old a 12 month old and a 10 month old and all learn diffrently but on the topic of spanking not yelling (because alot of "bad dog _insert name_" get thrown around rather than physical.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Miss you can boot me up the arse whenever you like!

I dont see the point in hitting my dog on the rear simply because its not realy a punishment. She love it you could honestly hit her back end with a bat and she would ask for more. Shes a bit older and i dont do it but i use to be able to spank her back end nearly as hard as i can and it was her favourite thing in the world, my hand gets sore and the punishment would turn out to be a treat.

A stern voice and a dirty look is all i need most of the time or just show the thing where the door is outside and not on her chair is more punishment than is needed, point taken now i have a behaving dog again. Sad thing is most of the time her errors are created by me these days if i am time poor and havent spent the right amount of time with her she will get excited and invite herself in the house or do something as a result of my actions. Realy besides that she is a perfect dog and rarley gets out of hand.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never touched Kane out of anger and it still hurt our bond. I usually don't have to bop him on the nose, just a stern voice will make him stop misbehaving. IMO, when you feel the need to hit your dog out of frustration/anger, as I assume the Pom Lady was, you need to remove yourself from your dog. Put them in a crate or contain them somehow and walk it off.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

well the dog had gotten out as it always does so she was prob frusturated from that it seemed to be that and took it out on the dog. Which she shouldn't of had.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

junkyard said:


> Miss you can boot me up the arse whenever you like!


Only if your naughty 

Ive only given grace a few punches, but she is a good dog anyways, apart from chewing ALL my neices teddys and my little ponies so i normally just "ahhhhhhhhh' at her and she knows, shes still a mummys girl after me being mean.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i would have to say that i do agree with spanking your dog. to me it is like your child, when they are in trouble you have the tendency to spank them in order to get the point across to them. most pits are hard headed so to speak. plus their pain tolerance is alot higher then most dogs so you wont hurt them in anyway. you have to let them know that they do wrong and yelling at them may work in some instances but not hardly all of them. so in my opinion i would say that it is alright to disapline your pup as if it was your child. i know that alot of people may disagree with me but i stand firm on this subject. although it is important that you catch them in the act of trouble, or at least make sure they know what they did wrong. most dogs will cowar down and fold their ears back whenever they know they did something wrong. good luck to you!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I cannot imagine there being any benefit to hitting a dog. Ever. And hitting, spanking, bopping or whatever you're calling it that's happening with forethought and premeditation rather than anger makes no sense to me. Probably not to the dog either.

I'm so disappointed to read some of the responses in this thread, and I know that everyone is entitled to their own opinions and that we're not talking about out and out abuse - but I have to say that some people have lost credibility in my eyes and if they were to offer advice now on another dog training/behavior topic I would likely discount that opinion. Not cause I think of them as dog beating meanies - but rather as someone who doesn't know much about dogs.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I used to when they were pups. The rule was they'd get a "NO" first and if they kept doing whatever they were doing, the smack was next. I no longer have to use the smack anymore and the "NO" is enough.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> I cannot imagine there being any benefit to hitting a dog. Ever. And hitting, spanking, bopping or whatever you're calling it that's happening with forethought and premeditation rather than anger makes no sense to me. Probably not to the dog either.
> 
> I'm so disappointed to read some of the responses in this thread, and I know that everyone is entitled to their own opinions and that we're not talking about out and out abuse - but I have to say that some people have lost credibility in my eyes and if they were to offer advice now on another dog training/behavior topic I would likely discount that opinion. Not cause I think of them as dog beating meanies - but rather as someone who doesn't know much about dogs.


:goodpost: Totally agree 100% - some of what I read actually disgust & sadden me... the fact someone would put certain things out there makes it worse & wonder what else is going on (face/palm omg).


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My dogs arent lap dogs i will put them in their place when its needed. I am the dominant one i am the boss, im not going to let me dogs walk all over me coz they wont listen to me saying 'no' (they are stubborn as hell). Its not like i am beating the living **** out of them. my god


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty much. My dogs aren't cowering nervous wrecks. They don't have broken bones and they behave themselves when they need to.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Why assume a dog will walk all over a person if they're not hitting/spanking/giving a boot up the rear??? For the record, my dogs love sleeping in my lap.

Forward thinking is my method


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ive tried it the 'speaking/growling' method and it doesnt phase them one bit' I just look like a idiot.
Its worked with my two previous petbulls, but Grace and Stage are a diffrent kettle of fish.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Pretty much. My dogs aren't cowering nervous wrecks. They don't have broken bones and they behave themselves when they need to.


Exactly, my dogs are happy, well behaved dogs that will get told whos boss when need be, its the highlight of their day when i come home from work!
Look at animals in the wild, they will get killed if they play up from their pack leaders.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I use a rolled paper and cut lines down the end of it so its frayed and not that hard and when they misbehave the get swatted. I have found that if you do this in the begining you dont need to do it later as they learn that no is no and what is and isnt acceptable relatively quick!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

My dogs aren't lap dogs either, they just sometimes think they are. I've owned large and powerful breeds of dogs all my life and every one of them has known who was the boss. But, then again I give off a "take no crap" vibe that works on a lot of people too.

I can look at a screaming kid in the supermarket and practically make them swallow their tongue in their haste to shut the show down.

A collar jerk for attention and a disapproving look is about the only correction I use. I wouldn't anymore stand around yelling at my dog than I would spanking it.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> I can look at a screaming kid in the supermarket and practically make them swallow their tongue in their haste to shut the show down.


That is hallarious! :rofl:


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> That is hallarious! :rofl:


Yeah, it's my god given talent! LOL


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

To me, a collar jerk = my nose bopping. It's not to hurt Kane in any way but get his attention when he's got into a particular puppy jerk mood. It's for when a poke in the side doesn't work and you have to step it up a bit. It's hard to ignore a bop on your nose, and it's nowhere near a smack. My boy is a softie and anything worse than a bop on the nose shuts him down. I wholeheartedly believe in positive training, clicker training and all that, if only because I've seen how much joy it brings to Kane. I'd love to go completely positive in training as I know some people who have, where there are no "NO's" or corrections, but that's just not feasible for me. Even though Kane is a softie, he IS stubborn.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, you remind me a lot of my grampa, who is a big jokester and is really laidback, but doesn't put up with anyone's crap or BS, and I love you for it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> Yeah, it's my god given talent! LOL


Military?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I will smack my dogs on their rears when they're facing away from me and I need their attention. It does work. LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

never hit a dog before but I had a springer spaniel that would get into the garbage so I flipped him in head first. he never got into the garbage again. Bob is the only dog here that needs correcting and I use a dogtra on him. I will knock him flat if he tries any monkey business


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Also, you remind me a lot of my grampa, who is a big jokester and is really laidback, but doesn't put up with anyone's crap or BS, and I love you for it.


Why thank you! Your grampa sounds like a great guy and I probably would have a lot in common with him.

I suppose what you're saying about a nose whack being equal to a collar jerk is a reasonable comparison. I whacked Jake in the nose once, with the paperback book he was chewing. It was in frustration, and before I'd even known I was going to do it and he looked so shocked. I was ashamed of myself for it and I can't remember ever swatting any of my other dogs. Ever. I hope I never do anything like that again - and it wasn't in the least bit helpful. I want their obedience through respect, not fear.

Edited to add: He still chews paperbacks, but not mine, so it's not as big a deal! LOL


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Everyone has their own methods that works for them and if they're not hurting their dog no one should judge. To each their own.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Gimbler said:


> Edited to add: He still chews paperbacks, but not mine, so it's not as big a deal! LOL


My springer also ate whicker [baskets and stuff]. I never had a problem with that haha.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Military?


Nah, twenty three years in pseudo law enforcement. Similar in posture and demeanor but nowhere near as worthy.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I whacked Jake in the nose once, with the paperback book he was chewing. It was in frustration, and before I'd even known I was going to do it and he looked so shocked. I was ashamed of myself for it and I can't remember ever swatting any of my other dogs. Ever. I hope I never do anything like that again - and it wasn't in the least bit helpful. I want their obedience through respect, not fear.


Agreed. I used to smack Kane when he was younger and naughty because I was told that was what you had to do to show that you were the boss. Then one day, I approached him in a totally non-threatening way without him having done anything wrong, and he submissive peed. Talk about being ashamed and horrified. That's when I started reading up on positive training and on how you need to do what works for your dog, based on how hard or soft they are, and me and Kane have never been better now.  I've been working on clicker training with him and it's been a hard-won battle to earn his respect back.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> Nah, twenty three years in pseudo law enforcement. Similar in posture and demeanor but nowhere near as worthy.


Awesome, I was close - I have just as much respect for law enforcement as well. Everyday you still put your life on the line


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i dont think i have ever popped bailey in her butt for doin something. i really dont see the point. all it takes w/ her is a firm voice. now, thats not to say i hvent done it just because lol she likes it. i like her nice firm muscular but lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> i dont think i have ever popped bailey in her butt for doin something. i really dont see the point. all it takes w/ her is a firm voice. now, thats not to say i hvent done it just because lol she likes it. i like her nice firm muscular but lol


.... Okay, you've made me feel comfortable enough to make this confession.

Kane has such a tight little butt, that sometimes I can't resist squeezing it and saying in a really deep, weird voice "MY BOY HAS SUCH BIG BUTT MUSCLES YES HE DOES, RAAAARR."
:hammer:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well no one lost respect in my eyes simply because all pitties are different... Your more game dogs are going to need a more physical approach and the more diluted lines need less... Why on earth would anyone lose respect for someone which such vast knowledge to offer is beyond me... That is ludacris (sp)!!!! So I spank my kids with a wooden spoon when they get way outta line which isn't often and I get complimented on how well behaved my children are at many different functions... Do I know any less than a parent that never spanks and who's kids are wild? Nope I know more IMO... And you better believe that when they r teens and decide to have attitude (just like me lol) they will get backhanded...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

great post SargenNikita! As a child we were spanked and we were all good kids but I never resented my parents for it we just knew "oh crap we went too far lol" And like u said not all pitties are the same.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

junkyard said:


> I dont see the point in hitting my dog on the rear simply because its not realy a punishment. She love it you could honestly hit her back end with a bat and she would ask for more. Shes a bit older and i dont do it but i use to be able to spank her back end nearly as hard as i can and it was her favourite thing in the world, my hand gets sore and the punishment would turn out to be a treat.


hahaha that's how my husky was when she was young would get super excited and run in circles howling in delight was kinda annoying when you are mad then would just make me laugh so either way it was never really punshiment not as much as kenneling her was



k8nkane said:


> .... Okay, you've made me feel comfortable enough to make this confession.
> 
> Kane has such a tight little butt, that sometimes I can't resist squeezing it and saying in a really deep, weird voice "MY BOY HAS SUCH BIG BUTT MUSCLES YES HE DOES, RAAAARR."
> :hammer:


bahahaha well i do somewhat moleste cheza's back legs, she will stand flexing i guess you would say with her front legs on my tye and i will rub her muscles oww and and awwing lol 



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Well no one lost respect in my eyes simply because all pitties are different... Your more game dogs are going to need a more physical approach and the more diluted lines need less... Why on earth would anyone lose respect for someone which such vast knowledge to offer is beyond me... That is ludacris (sp)!!!! So I spank my kids with a wooden spoon when they get way outta line which isn't often and I get complimented on how well behaved my children are at many different functions... Do I know any less than a parent that never spanks and who's kids are wild? Nope I know more IMO... And you better believe that when they r teens and decide to have attitude (just like me lol) they will get backhanded...


completly 100% agree with all said above :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: i think if someone can't relize that, they need to get over themselves. it's like asking someone that trained tigers never to pop em with a stick if they start getting to rough, every dog needs trained diffrently. this is why i NEVER seem to get along with trainer that are all nothing but postive reenforment crap I'm not just going to sit there smiling waiting for a dog to do something right so i can give them a treat while they trear my house up! not to say some dogs don't take better to positive reenforment but other will just laugh at you and call you for the fool you are if you try that crap!

besides everyone has diffrent techneces plan and simple


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

A tap on the rear or a poke is ok .. But hitting a dog IMO is not ok when you hit your dogs your not earning their respect in fact all you are doing is installing fear in them.. A dog who fears his owner doesn't respect his owner. Voice tone will get you very far .. Praise will also get you far. Hitting an animal will never you get anywhere.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also you can't compare hitting kids with hitting dogs ... Dog's don't understand why they are getting hit you can't sit them down after a spanking and talk to them and tell them why they got a whooping.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie said:


> A tap on the rear or a poke is ok .. But hitting a dog IMO is not ok when you hit your dogs your not earning their respect in fact all you are doing is installing fear in them.. A dog who fears his owner doesn't respect his owner. Voice tone will get you very far .. Praise will also get you far. Hitting an animal will never you get anywhere.


:goodpost:



Sadie said:


> Also you can't compare hitting kids with hitting dogs ... Dog's don't understand why they are getting hit you can't sit them down after a spanking and talk to them and tell them why they got a whooping.


:goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

All I have to do with my dogs is raise my voice,and they get the idea.
I hit Bruno once,and now whenever I yell,he sulks to the ground,like he's gonna get hit.....I will never hit him ever again, I felt so bad after I did it.
I have a trainer working on me with how to discipline him without physical punishment,and screaming.
It's worked so far.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Well no one lost respect in my eyes simply because all pitties are different... Your more game dogs are going to need a more physical approach and the more diluted lines need less... Why on earth would anyone lose respect for someone which such vast knowledge to offer is beyond me... That is ludacris (sp)!!!! So I spank my kids with a wooden spoon when they get way outta line which isn't often and I get complimented on how well behaved my children are at many different functions... Do I know any less than a parent that never spanks and who's kids are wild? Nope I know more IMO... And you better believe that when they r teens and decide to have attitude (just like me lol) they will get backhanded...


OMG! I have a story! When I was little, my mom use to hit me with wooden spoons.
One day i was at my Nanny's house,and getting into her kitchen cabinets.
My mom told me I got a very scared and serious expression on my face,and when she asked me what was wrong, I said.

"Nanny has wooden spoooooooons!" I was all freaked out. LOL

My mom stopped using them after that XD


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

This isn't lala land people... I don't beat my dogs or my kids but if they push me to a corner with no choice then a swat on the rear does no one any harm... I think the comparison of kids to dogs is a far one but still in the same category... Neither my kids or my dogs step outta line very often and they get every chance before getting smacked... But IMHO if you own this breed and have kids and say you have never spanked or swatted them or even thought about it you're full of it... And sarge my most stubborn never cowers in fear of me but he def has learned what's right and what's wrong...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> .... Okay, you've made me feel comfortable enough to make this confession.
> 
> Kane has such a tight little butt, that sometimes I can't resist squeezing it and saying in a really deep, weird voice "MY BOY HAS SUCH BIG BUTT MUSCLES YES HE DOES, RAAAARR."
> :hammer:


I think I just spit water out my noses... rotflmao Ok that statement is ok on a dog forum but I wouldn't tell anyone else that!!!! LMAO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I spank my kids spare the rod spoil the child they get that butt tore up when they get out of line but I also talk to them and explain to them why I am spanking them. And I don't hit them out of anger or when I am angry.

I don't hit my dogs though because they are animals and they have a short memory span they don't understand why they are getting hit because we can't verbally communicate with them. 

A firm Jerk of the collar, Hands around the muzzle, tap on the butt to get their attention those are all ok ways to discipline them. But to haul off and knock your dog upside his head or hit the dog with any object on any part of his body is not ok. As I stated before I feel very strongly about this a dog who fears his owner does not respect his owner. 

Hitting a dog installs fear in them it doesn't gain their respect. My dogs have of course pushed me and I have wanted to choke them lol .. But I have self control and I use my voice tone they get it. When I am mad they know what's up ... I don't have to haul off and knock the crap out of them to get their attention. And Bogart is a stubborn little pup. But when I raise my voice and change my tone he knows what time it is. 


To each his own I will never hit my dogs I don't have to these dogs respond well to praise and tone. Some need an occasional tap in the rear here and there but there is a fine line.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with spanking! The lack of it on children in the last 20 years has showed in their lack of respect for authority. 

I only pull out the spanking when I'm really pissed, but we know pitbulls have a huge physical pain tollerance, so it's more of a show. The tone of my voice is what I use and that normally gets her feeling bad. She never makes the same mistake twice, so it's hard to get mad.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I spank my kids spare the rod spoil the child they get that butt tore up when they get out of line but I also talk to them and explain to them why I am spanking them. And I don't hit them out of anger or when I am angry.
> 
> I don't hit my dogs though because they are animals and they have a short memory span they don't understand why they are getting hit because we can't verbally communicate with them.
> 
> ...


Dont get me twisted... I dont beat my dogs but a swift swat on the rear is called for once in a while... And ONLY WHEN THEY GET CAUGHT IN THE ACT... When Sarge was young he potty trained very easy then we moved like 8 months after he was already trained... He started peeing and pooing in the house giving me no signs of needing to go out... The first few times it was a put your nose in it and straight outside but there were a couple times that it was so blatant that the swat on the rear came out... I dont condone beating a dog or really more than one swift smack on the rear for the same reasons you do however if done right and only in necessity I have no problem... But I am not a fan of using a rolled magazine or paper because I have seen dogs whos owners do that and for the rest of their life they thought they did something wrong everytime anyone had paper in their hand... Its like I said before (and many here have stated before) all bully breed dogs have different personalities and some respond to one type of training and others respond to other types of training... This subject is no different.... I do not think that there is any one "right way" to train or dicipline a dog - it all depends on the dog...



fishinrob said:


> There's nothing wrong with spanking! The lack of it on children in the last 20 years has showed in their lack of respect for authority.
> I only pull out the spanking when I'm really pissed, but we know pitbulls have a huge physical pain tollerance, so it's more of a show. The tone of my voice is what I use and that normally gets her feeling bad. She never makes the same mistake twice, so it's hard to get mad.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

let me tell everyone here who thinks that children should not be spanked that I was a Marine brat and my household was probably one of the worst to be in if you did something outta line... did I get upset about being whopped? yes... do I respect my father now that I have my own kids? absolutely... We got our arses whopped on many occasions with a leather paddle that my dad would write the date of the whopping on every time... did he beat us? no but we definitely knew when we were wrong and spent most of our tween and teenage lives avoiding anything we thought would bring that paddle out... Today out of 10 kids only one has ever had a drug problem (not me), none have ever had an alcohol problem (part of this is due to our mom having an alcohol problem), only one has been to jail and only once (same one as drugs), none of us had kids before we turned 18 and none out of wedlock and everyone of us has good jobs beautiful families nice cars and nice homes... We were taught to keep our arses in line and focus on the important things in life... Did we make mistakes in life? yes everyone does but we were taught to learn from them and that there are consquences (good and bad) to every action we take...

heck my kids still have to do chores to earn every dollar of their allowance...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> lWe got our arses whopped on many occasions with a leather paddle that my dad would write the date of the whopping on every time...


That's a new one for me! We used to get the belt or the stick when we were really pushing it but I've never heard of the date thing before. Must have worked.


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

What do people think of shock collars? Personally, i think they're great if used correctly. I've only had to shock Diesel 3 times after the warning beep. Now he minds the warning beep and i don't even have to shock him anymore. I know some of you don't agree with it. But Diesel is a very excited at times and a smack on the butt, poke in the side/neck wouldn't break him of it. He'd get more excited because he was getting attention. Ignoring didn't work because he'd just keep nudging. Now he's calm and understands how to approach us (calmly and politely ) But he knows right from wrong now and he can come inside more often than before. He's not running like a maniac in the living room


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I wish a sturn voice would work with mine. they just think meh, it just flys way over their head if i growled them, it doesn't register in their brain that they have done something they shouldn't have when i say "naughty boy". If they could laugh at me for growling at them they would. 
I would never stand there and beat my dog, a hard smack on the arse or a smack round the chops do the trick. Its few and far between, they are good happy dogs


----------

